# WLAN unter Windows 10 extrem langsam



## Guru4GPU (20. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum

Ich habe vorgestern mal das Update von Windows 7 auf 10 gewagt und dann gestern einen Clean Install gemacht, da dass schon längst über fällig war

Die Installation usw. lief ganz Problemlos, nur ist die WLAN Geschwindigkeit seit dem Clean Install von Windows 10 unglaublich langsam

Das heißt dass ich statt normalen 54MBit/s  Download nur noch 300-800KBit/s habe, manchmal gibt es ein paar Sekunden peaks auf 10-30MBit/s

Egal ob ich den Windows oder den TP-Link Treiber benutze - das Problem bleibt
Bei meinem Laptop und Smartphone ist alles normal
Jemand ne Idee wie man das beheben kann?

Der WLAN Adapter:TP-Link TL-WN851ND
MfG 

Update

Seit heute Morgen habe ich auf einmal wieder 30 von 54MBit/s, obwohl ich nichts geänder habe


----------



## gridderGER (26. Februar 2016)

Für deinen WLAN -Adapter würde ich den neusten Treiber vom Hersteller empfehlen zu installieren und die Einstellungen im Treiber zu überprüfen!
Im "Windows - Geräte -Manager" sollte das möglich. Eventuell gibt es zu deinem Adapter auch eine Software dazu. Ich weis es nicht.
Vielleicht findest du auch direkt bei Hersteller die Hilfe die du brauchst. Fragen kostet nichts oder auch Videos bei Youtube.

Lieber Grüße aus Dresden!


----------



## Guru4GPU (26. Februar 2016)

Hat sich schon erledigt, kurz mit ner Borhmaschine durch die Wand und ein Kabel gelegt 
(Für Windows 10 gibts es leider keine Treiber, Windows 7 ist das letzte unterstützte OS)


----------



## Jonsen29 (27. Februar 2016)

Eine Kabelverbindung ist immer die beste Lösung vor allem wenn man nur ein Loch bohren muss


----------

